# favorite cartoon character top 5



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Wanted to get a sense of what everyone's favorite cartoon character of all time is? Or how about top 5? Here is my vote.
1.The Peanuts
2.Scooby-Doo
3.The Flintstones
4.The looney tunes
5.The Superfriends


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Felix the Cat - the first cartoon character I learned to draw, plus he had that cool magic bag of tricks

Bugs Bunny - because he was such a smartass - I thnk the cartoon where he played Leopold the conductor has to be my favorite

Gumby and Pokey - the earliest claymation I know and just classic characters

Foghorn Leghorn, the chicken hawk, and that dog - I lump these together because, well, they just go together like peas and carrots

Muskie Muskrat and Vincent van Gopher from the Deputy Dawg cartoon series


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Marvin The Martin
Daffy Duck (I hate rats)
Foghorn leghorn "well i never"
Guess Lady Death ans Smiley dont count more Comic book less cartoon
Baby Huey
Buzz Buzzard


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

marvin martian 
bugs bunny
daffy duck
elmer fudd 
and wily cyote (not sure how to spell that)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Tick
Dexter's Lab
Bugs Bunny
Venture Brothers
Betty Boop
(Runner Up) Johnny Quest


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Only five???????

South Park
Simpsons
Family Guy
Ren & Stimpy
Looney Tunes


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Did I hear someone call? ;-)

1. Marvin the martian
2. Space Ghost
3. Thundarr The Barbarian
4. Ghoofy
5. Frankenstien Jr.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Not in any particular order:

South Park
Family Guy
Penguins of Madagascar
Courage the Cowardly Dog
Johnny Bravo


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Venture Bros.
Scooby Doo (original series, NOT the new crap)
South Park
Loony Tunes (Bugs and Company)
Dexter's Lab


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok, some are posting Characters, and some are posting shows. So, I guess you get to pick which one you want to do, LOL.

Shows:
1. Futurama
2. Scooby Doo
3. Family Guy
4. Simpsons
5. Ren & Stimpy


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Dixie said:


> Ok, some are posting Characters, and some are posting shows. So, I guess you get to pick which one you want to do, LOL.


Sorry, I didn't realize it was characters:

1. Peter Griffin
2. Johnny Bravo
3. Cartman
4. Chef
5. Stewie Griffin

In no real order of preference though.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Crap. I just remembered one... Danger Mouse! (and Penfold)


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, thats like I just remembered Penelope Pitstop. My idol, LMAO.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

ohhh, that is difficult. I love a bunch from my childhood but have some new faves.

Faves as a kid.

1. Bugs Bunny (actually love most all looney tunes)
2. Daffy Duck "ho ha guard turn parry dodge spin ha thrust" (boing)! 
3. Speed Buggy
4. Pink Panther
5. Funky Phantom

Now

1. Eric Cartman-- "maaaaa can I watch American Gladiatahs"
2. Captain Mike Murphy (Sea Lab 2020) --"I want to be an Arian Barbobot with laser-beam eyes"
3. Dale Gribble --"That's what they want you to think"
4. Butters -- "there are vampires in the school"
5. Bugs Bunny (I can't let him go)-- "There ain't no place like a hole in the ground, a hole in the ground, a hole in the ground. Oh, there ain't no place like a hole in the ground with a big,fat goon uh floatin' around."


----------

